# Z Zegna suits comparable to Boss and Burberry



## city_islander (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey fellas, I'm on a tight budget. Ive seen a Z Zegna suit for $425 at Nordstrom Rack. Would Z Zegna be comparable to say a Boss Scorcese or Burberry Bond St. at the same discounted price? Or would I just be better off buying one of those Baroni suits?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

What do you need/want the suit for?

Z-Zegna are very fashion forward fused suits, so if you want a not expensive fashion forward suit to wear for the next 3-4 years, they are a good option. 

Not impressed with the Burberry cloth from the suits I have seen. Hugo Boss have decent suits but there are cheaper suits that are sold in department stores, which are awful.


----------



## city_islander (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks ToryBoy for the reply. The suits I'm trying to purchase are for work. 4 days a week. I'm just looking for quality suits that won't break the bank but suits that will last for a while. I understand about rotating suits which I will purchase enough suits for that purpose. I just don't want the "cheap" buy 3 suits for $300 look. :icon_smile:


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

If you want a 3-4 year fashion forward suit, get Z-Zegna
If you want a good 10 year suit, go for Ermenegildo Zegna

This is all in theory though. 


If you take care of a cheap suit and rotate it properly, it will last longer then an expensive that you are careless with. If E. Zegna is too much for your budget, have you considered Ralph Lauren, Brook Brothers, etc. 
Hugo Boss are okay for the price and you can get conservative suits for about £450 in the UK, although you may not have as wide range available in the US.


In 2007, I was in a similar situation and had to limit my spending, with the suits and shirts I needed going for MTM would be too much money. If you really like Z-Zegna and within your budget, get them even if they are fused. I have fused, semi-canvas and full-canvas sportscoat and suit jackets; people over-criticise fused garments and over-rate full canvased garments, semi-canvas is a good middle ground and you can purchase semi-canvas for the same/similar price as fused.


----------



## Observer57 (Nov 25, 2007)

Z.Zegna suits are decent for what they are, a fashion forward diffusion line with fused construction and by comparison, good fabrics.

I think they are better than Burberry based on what I have seen. I second that comments on Burberry's materials. They don't appear very nice to my eye either.

I have seen some Hugo Boss suits are NR, Off 5th and the Boss Outlet for $300 or so and they are also a nice choice for this type of suit at this price point.

If you haven't seen them before, Valentino Roma suits are also worth looking at IMO. eHaberdasher has some on sale you may want to check out. I own a solid Navy from this line and it is quite nice. I will say that most of these run quite trim in my experience so check measurements carefully.

All that being said, make sure this is what you want to wear to the office. Personally, I think Z. Zegna, Valentino, etc. are cut in such a way that their more comfortable in the social type atmosphere, but that's just my take on them based on my office, etc.


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

FYI - I was informed from several sales folks (different stores) that Z Zegna is half-canvas. I liked the fit of Z Zegna but the colours of the suits weren't really to my taste.


----------



## city_islander (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info fellas. I think I'll go back and buy that Z Zegna. Funny how you mention the Roma line, I was looking at that, so from your experience the Valentino Roma's run small? Thanks for the tidbit. I wish I could afford the Ermenegildo Zegna's, Brioni's, Kiton's, hopefully someday :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Observer57 (Nov 25, 2007)

city_islander said:


> Thanks for the info fellas. I think I'll go back and buy that Z Zegna. Funny how you mention the Roma line, I was looking at that, so from your experience the Valentino Roma's run small? Thanks for the tidbit. I wish I could afford the Ermenegildo Zegna's, Brioni's, Kiton's, hopefully someday :icon_smile_wink:


If you like the suit, buy it and wear it in health. Enjoy!

I think the Roma line runs small as does most of Valentino, IMO.

I am 6'0" and about 180 lb. I normally wear a 52R in most of the Italians, including E. Zegna but in Valentino I take a 54R. In fact, I tried a 56R and I think that would work as well. IMO, there's not really all that much upsizing between the sizes. They're very trim.

I also have a merino wool Valentino sweater and I had to buy a XXL as to not look like I bought it at Baby Gap!

Don't rule out finding some E. Zegna, Canali, etc. within your budget, especially these days. I found an Isaia on Sierra Trading Post for $560. There's also some Canali and the like that show up at N. Rack in that context. Kiton and Brioni are a different animal. I am in the minority on this, but I don't find much use for those two in my wardrobe. There's some nice MTM programs at cheaper prices which suit my needs better. Pun intended. JMO.


----------



## maltess (Sep 9, 2008)

It is possible that zzegna has to differett fits for their suits? Custom fit and slim fit? I always thought that suits and sort caoats were the same fit in ZZegna, that sort of slim fit, I but I see somenoe at ebay sellng this two diferents fits for z zegna suits

Best regards


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

*Look for Joseph Abboud on sale*

Nordstrom has two suits at major discount ($320 and $400) right now on their website and, probably, in the stores as well. JA is very good value in my opinion, widely available, well made and ideal for work.

If you can get to a Nieman-Marcus Last Call and have 2 hours to spend sorting through the racks, you'll probably find at least one or two very nice suits tagged in the same range but originally far more. Check every inch and every seam of every piece, though. Much of their full-line residue is shopworn or otherwise damaged in some way. Remember that proper tailoring can add a lot to the cost of an apparent "bargain" and spend accordingly. An inexpensive fused suit that fits well will look far better than a Brioni that hangs on you in bags and bunches.

When starting out (assuming you don't have the resources to do otherwise), spend no more than is necessary to look appropriate and to feel comfortable in your clothes. Avoid gimmicky imitation such as dramatic machine stitching along lapel edges intended to look like single needle hand tailoring - keep it simple in color, finish and style. Having a "name" means nothing if the marginal cost over a house brand garment of equal quality bought you nothing but that name. We all know who put the Zegna in ZZegna - but that's all he put into it, and that's not worth $ to me. Heck, they don't even put the label on the outside...

Buy quality in material and workmanship - construction is secondary, as there are many fused jackets that look fine and wear well even though the lapel doesn't roll as we'd like it to do. Save toward higher quality replacements when your initial "stock" needs replenishment.


----------



## oldseed (Aug 7, 2006)

i think z-zegna quality is okay, i have a couple. mostly it has a great cut and so i think it's worth it. i'd say get it on sale -- full price not so sure.

valentino roma suits on ehaberdasher are great too. they're slim fit, sure, but so are z-zegna. i'd say the valentino romas are a tad slimmer but not by much.

sd


----------



## bmoney (Mar 27, 2007)

*yo*

I have had good luck with Joseph Abboud suits that I purchased on sale for $300-400. I also have some of their sport coats that have lasted 4+ years and are part of my main rotation.


----------

